# INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE 1 YEAR ANNIVERSARY PICNIC



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE(IELA) ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
SATURDAY AUGUST 25TH 2012 AT FAIRMOUNT PARK IN THE CITY OF RIVERSIDE, CA.


INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ANYONE AND EVERYONE TO COME OUT AND CELEBRATE OUR 1 YEAR ANNIVERSARY. CAN YOU BELIEVE IT’S BEEN A YEAR ALREADY? THE IELA STARTED OFF 1 YEAR AGO WITH A MISSION IN MIND TO UNITE CAR CLUBS BY SHOWING SUPPORT TO ONE ANOTHER AND BETTER OUR COMMUNITIES FOR THE FUTURE OF LOWRIDING AND OUR CHILDREN. IN THIS LAST YEAR THE IELA HAS HAD ITS UPS AND DOWNS BUT THRU UNITY AND SUPPORT OF EACHOTHER WE HAVE PUSHED FORWARD IN A POSITIVE DIRECTION. IN THIS LAST YEAR THE IELA HAS HAD SOME VERY SUCCESSFUL EVENTS LIKE OUR 1[SUP]ST[/SUP] NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC THAT WENT OFF WITH OUT A PROBLEM. THERE WERE OVER 300 CARS OVER 40 CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT AND NOT TO MENTION THE KIDS ON THE LOWRIDER BIKES ROLLIN THRU THE PARK. NOT BAD FOR OUR FIRST PICNIC. 2[SUP]ND[/SUP] WAS THE EASTER PICNIC, AGAIN TONS OF CARS , CAR CLUBS AND THE BIGGEST EASTER EGG HUNT I PERSONALLY HAVE EVER SEEN TAKE PLACE , NOTHING BUT POSIVITIY AND UNITY THAT DAY. LAST BUT NOT LEAST WE JUST HAD A UNITY PICNIC WITH THE HDLA IN VICTORVILLE. THE IELA CAME OUT STRONG TRAVELING UP THE HILL TO UNITY WITH CAR CLUBS AND PEOPLE WE HAVE NEVER MET OR SEEN BEFORE. THANKS TO THE HDLA FOR WELCOMING US AND SHOWING SUCH LOVE. IT DEFINATLEY WAS A DAY TO REMEMBER. THESE ARE JUST SOME OF THE EVENTS THE IELA HAS THROWN AND A GROUP. THERE HAS ALSO BEEN SHOWS AND PICNICS THROWN BY CAR CLUBS THAT THE ALLIANCE HAS SUPPORTED AND WE BELIEVE THE SUPPORT WILL ONLY GET BETTER IN THE FUTURE. CAN YOU BELIEVE ALL THIS HAS BEEN DONE IN ONLY 1 YEAR? I CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT THE 2[SUP]ND[/SUP] YEAR BRINGS US. 

 SO WITH ALL THIS BEING SAID THE IELA WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ANYONE AND EVERYONE NO MATTERE WHAT CITY, STATE, COUNTY OR CLUB YOU ARE FROM TO COME CELEBRATE THE PAST YEARS ACCOMPLISHMENT AND CREATE UNITY FOR THE NEXT YEAR TO COME. REMEMBER IT DOESN’T MATTER WHAT AREA U REP WHAT MATTERS IS THE UNITY AND POSITIVITY WE CAN BRING THRU A COMMON LOVE, INTEREST, OR LIFESTYLE HOW EVER YOU WANT TO LOOK AT IT. 

 THE IELA WILL BE HAVING OUR 1 YEAR ANNIVERSARY PICNIC ON SATURDAY AUGUST 25 2012 AT FAIRMOUNT PARK IN THE CITY OF RIVERSIDE, CA. PICNIC STARTS AT 9AM SO BRING YOUR BBQ’S, THE LOWRIDERS, LOWRIDER BIKES AND BRING THE FAMILY OUT FOR A DAY OF UNITY WITH THE IELA. HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU THERE

 DUE TO LIMITED PARKING PLEASE PARK THE TRUCKS WITH TRAILERS, SUPPORT VEHICLES AND OTHER NON LOWRIDERS ACROSS THE STREET. WE WOULD LIKE TO KEEP ALL THE LOWLOWS PARKED WITH EACHOTHER IN THE SAME AREA. ALSO DUE TO LIMITED PARKING WE ASK THAT THERE NOT BE ANY HOLDING OF PARKING SPOTS LONGER THEN 30MIN. IT’S NOT FAIR TO THOSE WHO GET TO THE PARK BEFORE OTHERS TO HAVE TO PARK OUTSIDE. ALSO DUE TO THIS BEING AN ALLIANCE EVENT WE WILL NOT BE HAVING ANY VENDORS OR OUTSIDE DJ’S AT THIS TIME. THE ALLIANCE DOES NOT HAVE FUNDS FOR PERMITS THEREFORE WE WILL NOT BE REQUESTING VENDORS OR DJ’S. WE HOPE YOU ALL UNDERSTAND AND WE ARE LOOKING FORWARD TO A GREAT DAY.


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE THERE TO SHOW R SUPPORT CAN'T WAIT WOW ONE YEAR ALREADY TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:*


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BumP


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump LATINS FINEST WELL BE THERE TTMFT FOR THE IELA


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT ALL DAY THE IELA WAY. :thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*FAMILY AFFAIR C.C WILL ROLLIN THRU T~t~t:thumbsup:*


----------



## Invisionz Magazine (Jan 4, 2012)

...for more coverage visit *Invisionz Magazine* on facebook & dont forget to click the "*Like*" button before you leave the page. 
http://www.facebook.com/invisionz  ​



High Desert & Inland Empire Lowrider Alliance Picnic (29:35 mins long)


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE(IELA) ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
> SATURDAY AUGUST 25TH 2012 AT FAIRMOUNT PARK IN THE CITY OF RIVERSIDE, CA.
> 
> 
> ...


*TTT*


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Orale, right down the street from me!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

baldylatino said:


> Orale, right down the street from me!


Coo come out. Its gna be big!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Its gonna be a great picnic ONTARIO CLASSICS WILL BE THERE FOR SURE.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!! LATIN LUXURY FAMILY WILL B THERE !!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top homies our alliance is working in our community I cee a big impact already in our relationship in the car club community with the kids young adults and the Og lowriders of the community good job homies let's keep it positive like we have been let's not worry about the hente not seing the big picture were trying to fulfill ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*​TTT*


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::h5::worship::biggrin:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ontario classics cc WILL BE THERE


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

GONNA BE A GOOD ONE T~T~T:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE(IELA) ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
> SATURDAY AUGUST 25TH 2012 AT FAIRMOUNT PARK IN THE CITY OF RIVERSIDE, CA.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T:thumbsup:*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

GOD WILLING WE WILL BE THERE AGAIN.:thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


socalconcepts said:


> TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::h5::wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

CLASSIC STYLE WILL BE THERE TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*FAMILY AFFAIR C.C ROLLIN T~T~T:thumbsup:*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Latin luxury fam will be there !!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE...FROM LA~


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 68jf (Apr 14, 2012)

GENERATIONS CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

O class will be there


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ALTERED ONES said:


> ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE...FROM LA~


Cee u guys there homies


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:yessad: cotton kandy will b there!!!!:run:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Getting ready for our anaversery!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Its gna be a nice one


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

It sure is UNIQUES will be their !! TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *FAMILY AFFAIR C.C WILL ROLLIN THRU T~t~t:thumbsup:*


Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!WILL B THERE


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BUmp


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

BUMP IT TO THE TOP


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

cotton kandy will b there!!!:yessad:






:wave:latins finestc.c.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Come to our event after your picnic is over:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012_*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Can't wait this is going to be a good picnic


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

_*SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME DON'T FORGET YOUR CAMERAS *__*HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE THERE 
AND WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING HOOTERS GIRLS CHOICE AWARD !!!!!
*_


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE(IELA) ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
> SATURDAY AUGUST 25TH 2012 AT FAIRMOUNT PARK IN THE CITY OF RIVERSIDE, CA.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

TtT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lolophill13 said:


> TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

This is going to be a great picnik lot of fun for the kids Can't wait for this 1.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

IE Lowriders unite!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

First Annual Picnic, Come out and have a great time. :h5:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT Lil less then two weeks away can't wait to BBQ it up


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Its gonna be packed so be there early


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Picnic coming soon homies get there early


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

thats right ! we down T~T~T~ cotton kandy :x:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

WICKEDKUSTOMS said:


>


Tight homies free events always good


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

its gonna be cracken:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> its gonna be cracken:thumbsup:


O class busting out with a new grill we ain't playing ribbs bbq


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

1 week from today


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Almost here come early homies lock in ur spot


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Its gonna be a great picnic ONTARIO CLASSICS WILL BE THERE FOR SURE.


i will be there with them


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Smokes999 said:


> i will be there with them


That's right smokes gota be there early lock in spot


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T*


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

IM COMING FROM ANAHEIM, SO MAYBE SOMEONE OVER THERE CAN SAVE ME A SPOT? IM LEAVING HERE AT 8AM.


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> IM COMING FROM ANAHEIM, SO MAYBE SOMEONE OVER THERE CAN SAVE ME A SPOT? IM LEAVING HERE AT 8AM.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> IM COMING FROM ANAHEIM, SO MAYBE SOMEONE OVER THERE CAN SAVE ME A SPOT? IM LEAVING HERE AT 8AM.


Alright homie how big of a spot do you need what you bringing


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> Alright homie how big of a spot do you need what you bringing


I'm bringing a glasshouse. Lol


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

3 MORE DAYZ!!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> 3 MORE DAYZ!!!!!


YUPPP! WILL B UP THERE & COOKIN UP A STORM!:h5:


----------



## Family Affair bike club (Sep 8, 2011)

T~T~T ,"let's get crackin",


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Here we go IELA members!!! Check it out. The banner is done and will be flying strong at the anniversary picnic


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I'm bringing a glasshouse. Lol


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

BUMP 2 MORE DAYS


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

IELA doing big things!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


G2G_Al said:


> IELA doing big things!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Its here!!!! Gonna be a good day for the IELA


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ALL READY PACKIn THE PARK. PEEPS STARTED ROLLIN IN AT 4AM


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Great day, beautiful cars and Unity. Perfect for the 1st Annual IELA Picnic. Heres some pics


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Rolled through today and stopped by UNIQUES and the park was crackin... Everyone was look good... TTT... I.E.. :thumbsup:


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Good Picnic, good people, no drama! Good seeing so many car clubs from all over the IE*


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Great day, beautiful cars and Unity. Perfect for the 1st Annual IELA Picnic. Heres some pics
> 
> View attachment 531355
> View attachment 531356
> ...


Nice pics!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

LegacySoCalifasCC said:


> Nice pics!


Got bout 100 more to post. Didn't have time but will post them tomorrow


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

more pics to come later


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

Had a great time hope their will be more . The I.E alliance is truly a success.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Big John 69 said:


> Had a great time hope their will be more . The I.E alliance is truly a success.


Well said


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice pics big jess


----------



## angel dust 59 (Apr 20, 2011)

BAJITO cc had a firme time give it up for IELA


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

estava de aquellas la cosa.......ttt........


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

X2


angel dust 59 said:


> BAJITO cc had a firme time give it up for IELA


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Nice pics big jess


Thx homie check back. More to come


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

Nice pic Jessie


----------



## MR50CHEVY (Feb 20, 2011)

TheHOODLIFE had a good time


----------



## MR50CHEVY (Feb 20, 2011)

TheHOODLIFE had a good time


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

socalconcepts said:


> Nice pic Jessie


Thx homie got bout 40 more i need to upload


----------



## supreme 82 (Jun 1, 2011)

Damn looks like I missed a good one. Wish I could of made it. TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

MR50CHEVY said:


> TheHOODLIFE had a good time


Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

angel dust 59 said:


> BAJITO cc had a firme time give it up for IELA


Bajito came in strong looking good homies like always


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

DETONATER said:


> Rolled through today and stopped by UNIQUES and the park was crackin... Everyone was look good... TTT... I.E.. :thumbsup:


Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Big John 69 said:


> Had a great time hope their will be more . The I.E alliance is truly a success.


Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Big John 69 said:


> Had a great time hope their will be more . The I.E alliance is truly a success.


----------



## Smiley77 (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice pic


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T family affair c.c had a great time :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

there you go!!!!! I finally got all the pics posted Sorry took so long!!!!!


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

It was a great day with good people and nice pics big j


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the pics Jess!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

G2G_Al said:


> Thanks for the pics Jess!


No prob Al. Sorry took do long to get them all posted


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

WHEN'S THE NEXT PICNIC?????


----------

